# موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*بصوا بقى يا بنات 
 انتوا اكيد كلكم حاولتوا تعملوا ريجيم
 و مش بتقدروا تكملوا و بتزهقوا بسرعة
انا جيبتلكم برنامج ريجيم لذيذ و خفيف 
و هتلاقوا فيه كل اللى نفسكم تعملوه و تاكلوه  جربوا 
و ادعوا لى​*  










*ريجيم الاربعة ايام​*
هذا الريجيم مدته اربعة ايام ثم راحة ثم يكرر بعد ذلك- يفقد هذا الرجيم 3 كيلو في اربعة ايام .
*اليوم الاول :*

الافطار :كرتونة بيض مسلوقة – 10   ( جريب فروت او برتقالة او تفاحة ) .
الغداء : علبة تونة كبيرة – خس – 2 كيلو خيار او فجل .
العشاء :ا ربع دجاجات –  كيلو1 طماطم – 5 اطباق خضار ( يفضل السبانخ ) –  5 تفاحات حجم كبير .

*اليوم الثاني :*

الافطار : 4 علبة زبادي – 5  جريب فروت .
الغداء : 2 كرتونة بيض مسلوقة او مقلية بالسمنة البلدى – 5 كيلوطماطم –  3 كيلو خيار .
العشاء :5 كيلو لحم احمر مفروم او باكيت هامبرجر كبيرة او سجق او كبدة او لحم مشوي او اربع  دجاجات  – خس – نصف كرتونة تفاح .

*اليوم الثالث :*

الافطار : 4 لتر من الحليب كامل الدسم –  2 كيلو تمر او نصف كرتونة تفاح.
الغداء : اربع  دجاجات  او5 علبة تونة كبيرة –  3 كيلوخيار – فلفل .
العشاء : 5 كيلو لحم احمر او اربع  دجاجات  – سلطة خضراء بالطماطم .

*اليوم الرابع :*

الافطار : كرتونة بيض مسلوقة او 5 كيلو جبنة قريش – نصف كرتونة تفاح او 10 كيلو طماطم .
الغداء : كيلو جبنة شيدر او جبنة بيضاء او 2 كيلو جبنة قريش – اربع ا رغفة –10 كيلو طماطم .
العشاء : اربعة دجاجات او اربعة ديك رومي مدخن – خس –  1 كيلوخيار او فجل – نصف  قفص برتقالة .


*ملحوظة : *
1-مطلوب شرب من 8 الى 12 كوب ماء في اليوم .
2-عند الاحساس بالجوع يمكن تناول لحوم فقط او رايب جهينة  . 
                             و ربنا يكون في عوننا كلنا و نقدر نعمل الريجيم ده .​








و ابقوا قابلونى لو واحدة فيكم عرفت تعدى من باب اوضتها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
:ura1::ura1:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا يوحنا :t32:
هى دى الرجالة حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل :new2:

بس لعلم حضرتك بقى...
ان الست دلوقتى بتقوم بمجهود فى بيتها ربنا يقويها عليه 
ومش خسارة فيها نظام الريجيم بتاعك ده لان هى بتحرقه بمجهودها 
زى غسيل هدوم حضرتك واكل حضرتك....إلخ 
ابعد عن الشر يا يوحنا وغنى له وخااااااااااالى الطابق مستور :t32:*_​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

ميرسييييييييييييييييييى على مرورك يا قمر
انا نسيت اكتب حاجة فى الموضوع
 ان الريجيم ده علشان ينجح
 لازم تكون جايبة الأكل من جيبها الخاص
 مش على قفا حد تانى​:beee::beee:

و بعدين غسيل ايه اللى بتتعبوا فيه
 هى الفول اوتوماتيك اللى بتتشرطوا عليها هتودوها فين 
ولا هتبيعوها علشان تجيبوا الأكل البسيط ده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

غسيل ايه وبتاع ايه واكل ايه هو انتم بتعملووووووووووووووووووا حاجه غير النوم وتاكلوا وتشربوا نهاركم ان شاء الله سمنى ..

الراجل يا اخويا جايبلهم كله حاجه

غساله اتوماتيك يدوب تطلع الغسيل وتنشره ولو تعبانه بنت البوب تنشر 
الاكل الميكروويف والاكل النصف جاهز مالى الدنيا حطى على النار 5 دقايق واطفح ىا حبيبى .
حتى تنضيف البت .. ماكنسه اخر موديل كهرباء وكمان التنضيف ب البخار كله دا ربع ساعه من بدايه الضغط على الزرار ..
وتقولى بتتعب اه اه اه هى هى ء هى ء هىء .. يا ختى خليكم نايمين ومطخنانين


----------



## gift (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

ايه ال...................... ده


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



سيزار قال:


> غسيل ايه وبتاع ايه واكل ايه هو انتم بتعملووووووووووووووووووا حاجه غير النوم وتاكلوا وتشربوا نهاركم ان شاء الله سمنى ..
> 
> الراجل يا اخويا جايبلهم كله حاجه
> 
> ...




شكرا يا باشا على الأضافة الجميلة
ربنا ما يحرمناش منك ابدا
يا سيزوووووووووووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههه
:99:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



gift قال:


> ايه ال...................... ده



هو كده بالظبط
ايه رائيك جربى و ادعيى لى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييى على الرد يا قمر​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

*ايه البنات مقاطعيين الريجيم و لا ايه
طيب اجيبلكم موضوع يزود الوزن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

*يالعبك يا يوحنا

هما بيتكلموا على الغسيل 
لا انتوا ماتعرفهوش انى فى غساله تطلعت جديد 
تغسل ،وتعسر ،وتنشر كمان 
ايه الالى بتتعبوا فيه غير الغسيل 
التنضيف 
تقول لجوزها انا تعبانه انهارده نضف انت الشقه 
وتدخل تريح شويه علشان تاكل الواجبه التانيه الالى مخبياها من ورا جزها 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياباشا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## Jesus loves you (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

يا جدعان حرااااااام عليكوا اتقوا ربنا فينا
هنه قاعده مع اخويا علشان الجامعه 
                 و مئولكشششششششششششش


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

اضرب الكميات دى فى 5 :11azy:

و يبقى رجيم الراجل :t30:

هههههههههههههههههههه

:t31:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



kokoman قال:


> *يالعبك يا يوحنا
> 
> هما بيتكلموا على الغسيل
> لا انتوا ماتعرفهوش انى فى غساله تطلعت جديد
> ...




ميرسييى على المرور يا كوكو 
انا بس حبيت اخدمهم
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييييييييى على الأضافة 
خصوصا الوجبة اللى مخبياها من ورا جوزها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



Jesus loves you قال:


> يا جدعان حرااااااام عليكوا اتقوا ربنا فينا
> هنه قاعده مع اخويا علشان الجامعه
> و مئولكشششششششششششش



اهلا بيكى يا جيسس لف يو
نورتى المنتدى و نورتى الموضوع
نتقى ربنا فيكوا ازاى مش انتوا تتقوا ربنا فينا الأول 
و تعرفوا قدراتكم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماتقوليليش على ايه يا ماما 
اكيد اكيد بتاكلى اكله 
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور يا جميل​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اضرب الكميات دى فى 5 :11azy:
> 
> و يبقى رجيم الراجل :t30:
> 
> ...





بصراحة اول مرة اشوف فراشة عاوزة تعمل ريجيم
طيب هتبقى ايه ارق من الفراشة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بلاش طمع انتى كده زى القمر

و بعدين ما كنتش اعرف انك بخيلة قوى كده 
اضرب فى 5 بس طيب قولى 10
علشان يقوم نص بطن
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
:crazy_pil
:t30:

ميرسى على مرورك 
كل سنة وانتى فرحانة
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

ايه كلكم بقيتوا سمباتيك و الريجيم مش لازمكم 
مااااااااااااااااااااشى بكرة تندموا 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

ههههههههههههههه
فظيع شنيع بديع الريجيم ده ميرسي بالكوز
الرجيم اللى من النوع ده ينفعنى اوى لانى روفنتوعه
ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> فظيع شنيع بديع الريجيم ده ميرسي بالكوز
> الرجيم اللى من النوع ده ينفعنى اوى لانى روفنتوعه
> ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي




اولا حمد الله على سلامتك 
منورة المنتدى و وحشتنا موضوعاتك و تعليقاتك اللى ما لهاش حل 
بس ما قولتيش ميرسيييى بكوز ايه 
ممكن اعتبره كوز عسل
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى و كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
و يوفقك فى دراستك​


----------



## mero_engel (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

*تصدق ريجيم جبار جدا يا اخ يوحنا*
*بس لو سمحت ليا طلب جربه حضرتك الاول *
*وبعدين قلنا النتيجه عشان نجربه انت*
*لاني عارفه انك بعد ما هتجربه مش هيبقي فيك نفس اساسا عشان تتكلم *
*ويمكن ساعتها نيجي نظروك في المستشفي:beee:*
*بص يا بني اللي يجي علي الولايه عمره ما يكسب*​


----------



## twety (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

هو بصراحه
لو هنتكلم بجد
اللى بيحصل بالظببببببببط يعنى
ان صدقنى يعنى
الرجاله هما اللى بيعملوا وياكلوا الاكل ده كله
والدليل انهم تخاااان جداااااااااااااااااا
وتعالوا شوووووووووفوا الاوزاااااااان :t33:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



mero_engel قال:


> *تصدق ريجيم جبار جدا يا اخ يوحنا*
> *بس لو سمحت ليا طلب جربه حضرتك الاول *
> *وبعدين قلنا النتيجه عشان نجربه انت*
> *لاني عارفه انك بعد ما هتجربه مش هيبقي فيك نفس اساسا عشان تتكلم *
> ...



كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ملاكنا الصغنن

عيب عليكى يا ميرو يعنى انا هاجيب لكم حاجة مش متجربة
على فكرة الموضوع ده جربته فى واحدة جارتنا 
و من بعد ما خلصت كورس الريجيم 

بقيت حاجة تانية خالص 




محشورة فى باب المطبخ بقالها اسبوع 
لا عارف تخرج و لا تدخل
عقبالك ياللى فى بالى
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك يا قمر​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



twety قال:


> هو بصراحه
> لو هنتكلم بجد
> اللى بيحصل بالظببببببببط يعنى
> ان صدقنى يعنى
> ...



يسمع من بقك ربنا يا تويتى 
ده يبقى يوم المنى 
هو تفتكرى فى راجل فى الدنيا يقدر ياكل الأكل ده كله لوحده
ما كانش بقى ده حالنا 
كان زمانا عملنا البنات عصير 
نحلى بيه بعد الأكل
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على مرورك يا جميل 
و
 كل سنة و انتى طيبة​


----------



## Boxaya (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

 اههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




    ايه الرجيم الجامد ده ياعم 




            بث هو حد اشتكالك ياعم احنا صرفنا نظر عن الرجيم خلاص 





                           الله يسمحك لا وانا صدقتك وقلت هستفيد 




                                           :act23::act23::act23:






               بجد :act23: ميرسى :act23: خالص 




            :t23:  وياريت تنسى موضيع البنات خالص :t23:​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> اولا حمد الله على سلامتك
> منورة المنتدى و وحشتنا موضوعاتك و تعليقاتك اللى ما لهاش حل
> بس ما قولتيش ميرسيييى بكوز ايه
> ممكن اعتبره كوز عسل
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على الصف التهانى والدعاوى ده بجد
صلولى اخلص امتحانات واطلع من اوائل المحافظة وهتلاقونى نطيت ليكو فى كل حاجة هنا :thnk0001:
وميرسي بجد يايوحنا على الترحيب الجامد اوى ده


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

اى اى اى
ايه يا بوكساية داخلة على الحامى كده 
و بعدين يعنى كله ضرب ضرب ما فيش شتيمه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين يعنى الريجيم ده مفيد جدا للى زى حاضرتك 
المجاهدين النساء 
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
انسى مين يا بنتى
 ده انا وراكوا و الزمن بتاع ربنا 
مش عارف بقى مين اللى هيخلص على التانى الأول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

ربنا معاكى يا كريزى 
و ترجعي لنا معاكى ثانوية عامة على طول 
علشان ما تغيبيش كتير عن المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Boxaya (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

*          اوك يا يوحـــــــــــ:spor22:ـــــــنا ادينا قعدين وهنشوف 


              ياخبر انهارده بفلوس بكره يبقى بفلوس كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير 



                     مهو مفيش حاجه بقت ببلاش فى الزمن ده 





         بث امانه يامان متتعبش نفسك فموضيع البنات والله ميستهلو تعبك 



                   ريح نفسك انت :smil13:​*


----------



## eman88 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

*يا ويلك من اله بدك ايانا انعنس ونصير قد البرميل والهل حرام عليك لهدرجة بتكره تشوفنا ضعاف هاي ان في بنت هبلة هون بتصدق وبتنفذو كلو خاف الله يا يوحنا والله حرام عليك يا ظالم واععععععععععععععععععععع طيب جربو انت ونشوف النتيجة عليك ان كانت مثل ما بدنا منجربوا اوكي*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



eman88 قال:


> *يا ويلك من اله بدك ايانا انعنس ونصير قد البرميل والهل حرام عليك لهدرجة بتكره تشوفنا ضعاف هاي ان في بنت هبلة هون بتصدق وبتنفذو كلو خاف الله يا يوحنا والله حرام عليك يا ظالم واععععععععععععععععععععع طيب جربو انت ونشوف النتيجة عليك ان كانت مثل ما بدنا منجربوا اوكي*



لا يا ايمان انا قصدى بس تتغذوا شوية بدل ما انتوا هافتانيين
اللى صدقوا و عملوا بالريجيم ده اعقل بنات فى المنتدى
انا مجربوا فى واحدة جارتنا و بقالها اسبوع محشورة فى باب المطبخ 
لا عارفة تدخل و لا عارفة تخرج 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييييى على المرور​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

بوكسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية 
التهديد مش بيجيب معايا نتيجة 
يلا يا ماما روحى ابدئى فى الريجيم 
علشان تبانى بدل ما انتى مختفية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Boxaya (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*

*     انا مختفيه حد يضربلى الواد ده :spor22:*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: موضوع يهم احلى بنات فى احلى منتدى ادخلوا بسرعة*



Box قال:


> *     انا مختفيه حد يضربلى الواد ده :spor22:*



لما انتى واثقة من نفسك 
مطخنة الفونت قوى كده ليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

leasantr leasantr


شكلك سمباتيك على الأخر يا بوكساية 
يا ترى بتلعبى فى وزن ايه 

هههههههههههههههههههه
اوعى يكون وزن الفيل
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

:999: :999:
بقى عاوزة حد يضربنى يا قوية يا مفترية
كلهم حبايبى هنا ما حدش يقدر يرفض لك طلب 
قصدى ما حدش يقدر ينفذ لك طلب
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

